# Gigabyte OC Schule



## der8auer (30. Juli 2012)

*[GIGABYTE] OC Schule in Kooperation mit der8auer

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vom 4.-10. August 2012 veranstaltet GIGABYTE Events, um euch das Übertakten näher zu bringen. Ich werde zusammen mit anderen Membern des PCGHX-HWBot-Teams die "GIGABYTE OC Schule" leiten und euch innerhalb von knapp drei Stunden zeigen, was jeder mit einer Ivy Bridge CPU auf einem Z77 Chipsatz erreichen kann. Wir werden mit einfachen Luftkühlern kurz und verständlich erklären wie ihr eure CPU und den Speicher übertakten könnt.
Pro Event sind maximal 12 "Schüler" erlaubt. Wer dabei sein will sollte also schnellstens bei socialcom@gigabyte.de seine Anmeldung einreichen. Noch sind für jede Location Plätze frei.

Anmeldeformular: OC-Workshop-2012

Termine:
04.08.2012 13:30 – 16:30 München
06.08.2012 13:30 – 16:30 Frankfurt
08.08.2012 13:30 – 16:30 Düsseldorf
10.08.2012 13:30 – 16:30 Berlin

Teilnahmebedingungen:


Spoiler



Die *[FONT=&quot]"Teilnahmebedingungen"[/FONT]*
1. Du musst mindestens 18 Jahre alt sein. (Kopie des Personalausweises)
2. Empfehlung: Aus der jeweiligen Stadt kommen in diesem Fall in einer der Veranstaltungsorte
3. Es werden keine Fahrtkosten & Unterkunftskosten erstattet von GIGABYTE
4. Du musst den Antrag „PDF“ ausfüllen mit dem jeweiligen Termin und mit der Kopie des Personalausweises an socialcom@gigabyte.de bis zum Einsendeschluss 1.8.2012 einsenden.
5. Für jeden Ort sind max. 12 Gäste eingeladen, bei mehr Registrationen zählt „wer zuerst kommt, bekommt den Platz“
6.  Alle Gäste werden via Mail für die Termine nochmal benachrichtigt und  bestätigt. Bitte am Tag der Veranstaltung die Kopie der Bestätigung Mail  mitbringen!
7. Die Veranstaltungsdauer beträgt drei Zeitstunden

Im Übrigen gelten unsere Bestimmungen zum Datenschutz:
Die  Angabe der Daten ist freiwillig. Die Daten werden von GIGABYTE  vertraulich und gemäß den gesetzlichen Datenschutzbestimmungen behandelt  und in Zusammenhang mit diesem Event gespeichert. Der Veranstalter 
behält  sich das Recht vor, das Event zu jedem Zeitpunkt aus wichtigem Grund  abzubrechen und/oder zu verkürzen oder das Event zu verschieben und zu  verändern, wenn die Umstände dies nach Ermessen des Veranstalters  erfordern. Ein Abbruch auch wichtigem Grund kann insbesondere erfolgen,  wenn aus technischen Gründen oder aus rechtlichen Gründen eine  ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Events nicht mehr gewährleistet werden  kann. Sofern eine derartige Beendigung durch das vorsätzliche Verhalten  eines Teilnehmers verursacht wurde, kann der Veranstalter von dieser  Person den entstandenen Schaden ersetzt verlangen.



Quelle: Facebook


----------



## bloodhound01 (30. Juli 2012)

schade nicht in hamburg aber coole sache


----------



## BikeRider (30. Juli 2012)

Schade, ich bin zu alt und ist nicht in Bremen


----------



## derP4computer (30. Juli 2012)

OsFrontale schrieb:


> Schade, ich bin zu alt und ist nicht in Bremen


 Wir machen unsere eigene in Bremen.


----------



## apostoli (30. Juli 2012)

Ist nicht dein ersnt oder...  Was soll die altersbegrenzung ??
Ich bin vor 1 Woche 36 geworden. Das ist diskriminierend  Hinwollen hinwollen !! 10.8. in Berlin


----------



## BikeRider (30. Juli 2012)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Wir machen unsere eigene in Bremen.


  Genau

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass hier noch jemand aus Bremen ist.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. Juli 2012)

> Du musst mindestens 18 Jahre *& max. 35 Jahre alt sein*


Altersdiskriminierung


----------



## apostoli (30. Juli 2012)

Mal ehrlich, ich würde da gerne hin und habe auch am 10.8. zeit, das Formular schon ausgedruckt und in der Hand.
Bin aber nun mal seit ner Woche 36. Lässt sich da keiner bestechen ? 
Jetzt muss ich als grieche schon andere bestechen hahahaha so weit kommts noch


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Juli 2012)

OsFrontale schrieb:


> Schade, ich bin zu alt und ist nicht in Bremen



Würde mich auch mal interessieren wieso es da ein Höchstalter gibt


----------



## der8auer (30. Juli 2012)

Ich werde mal nachfragen, ob wir noch was am Alterslimit ändern können


----------



## -Loki- (30. Juli 2012)

Schade ist bestimmt interesant.
Komme auf D-Dorf passe ins Altersfenster muß aber leider Arbeiten.
Wollt ihr nicht den Termin in D-Dorf mit Berlin oder München tauschen?


----------



## the.hai (30. Juli 2012)

Hey apostoli  cool wärs, ich bin in berlin nämlich schon dabei 

ach 23lenzen scheint ne gesunde mitte zu sein^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. Juli 2012)

Ach verdammt bin zu jung
Aber ich wäre eh verreist wenn die Veranstaltung in München wäre


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (30. Juli 2012)

Beim nächsten Mal bitte auch nach Stuttgart kommen 
Ist zwar immer noch n gutes Stück dorthin, aber wenigstens noch in BW


----------



## apostoli (30. Juli 2012)

the.hai schrieb:


> Hey apostoli  cool wärs, ich bin in berlin nämlich schon dabei
> 
> ach 23lenzen scheint ne gesunde mitte zu sein^^


 

Jaaaa drück mir alten Sack mal die daumen  das das Limit mal auf 85 hochgesetzt wird. Bringe uns dann mal ein Bier mit 
Alkfrei versteht sich 

Ich schicke das Formular einfach mal los.


----------



## Sepulzera (30. Juli 2012)

Gigabyte? Sind das nicht die, dessen Produkte in Vergangenheit bei OC'en Versionen Probleme gemacht haben?


----------



## the.hai (30. Juli 2012)

Sepulzera schrieb:


> Gigabyte? Sind das nicht die, dessen Produkte in Vergangenheit bei OC'en Versionen Probleme gemacht haben?



hmmmm OC-Rekord mit Ivy-Bridge: 7.000er-MHz-Marke für Intel Core i7-3770K bei Hwbot geknackt

also ich hatte ep45 und nen z68 von GA und der q6600 als auch der 2500k ließen sich schön scheuchen^^


----------



## apostoli (31. Juli 2012)

@ the.hai

hast du da schon eine Bestätigung für den 10.8. bekommen ??


----------



## the.hai (31. Juli 2012)

Bestätigung offiziell noch keine, aber da Mittags noch 7 Plätze frei waren fragte ich den Verantwortlichen via Facebook. Ich hatte schon am Wochenende ne Mail rausgeschickt und er meinte dass es ganz gut aussieht für mich  Bzw, dass man, wenn man schon ne Mail geschickt hatte, dabei ist.

Was ich einfach mal als ne Zusage werte, allerdings der Hammer letztendlich mit "Einsendeschluss" fällt.


----------



## Anchorage (31. Juli 2012)

Also ich muss schauen Wohne in Augsburg also nich wirklich weit wech von Minga.
Habe auserdem mit Gigabyte Mains immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Ragefire (31. Juli 2012)

LoL, OC Schule von Gigabyte. Das ist kein wunder das sie leute Unterrichten wie sie sich im ihren Bios/UEFI zurecht finden mit den OC Funktionen.
Ich fand das früher bei den Gigabyte Boards -mit einem Intel Core2Duo drauf, grauenhaft  zu übertakten. Beim Asus war das immer eine lockere Angelegenheit. 
Beste Bug ever auf einem Gigabyteboard war das mein PCI Express statt 16 lanes auf 8 gelaufen ist. Monat später kam dann endlich das Bios Update. 
Das beste an Gigabyte Boards; Dual Bios. Damals waren sie die ersten. Und der Support ist sehr gut.


----------



## derBoo (31. Juli 2012)

Ich hab mich auch mal für Berlin gemeldet... mal schauen, denn ganz so ein alter Sack bin ich ja nun noch nicht, mit meinen frischen 30


----------



## Captainchaotika (31. Juli 2012)

Bin zu Jung


----------



## Eborner (31. Juli 2012)

Schade, muss am Samstag den 04.08. zu der Zeit Arbeiten ;(


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Juli 2012)

> LoL, OC Schule von Gigabyte.


Warum? Ist doch eine gute Idee das ein Hersteller sich für so etwas hergibt. Ich hatte nie Probleme mit Gigabyte bei diversen P35, X38 , P43 und P 67 Boards. Dafür zieht Asus seit etlichen Jahren genug Macken wie einen roten Faden durch die meisten Modelle


> Beim Asus war das immer eine lockere Angelegenheit


Ich hatte dort nie Probleme


----------



## apostoli (31. Juli 2012)

Ragefire schrieb:


> LoL, OC Schule von Gigabyte. Das ist kein wunder das sie leute Unterrichten wie sie sich im ihren Bios/UEFI zurecht finden mit den OC Funktionen.



Alleine schon das die Jungs von PCGH da sind, lohnt es sich. Abonniere die PCGH seit ca 10 Jahren und nu sind se in meiner Stadt.
Da muss  ick hin ey


----------



## the.hai (31. Juli 2012)

du hast ja sogar das gleiche board. kannste also schön guttenbergen, was der8auer alles diktiert... ich wart immernochauf nen schönes ebayschnäppchen zum wechseln^^

obwohl es ja eigentlich mehr als reicht aber naja, so issa halt.


----------



## apostoli (31. Juli 2012)

the.hai schrieb:


> du hast ja sogar das gleiche board. kannste also schön guttenbergen, was der8auer alles diktiert...


 
Falls du mich meinst... Es ist sogar das Board von der8auer persönlich 
Ich hoffe das ich das hier erwähnen darf


----------



## Niza (31. Juli 2012)

Das ist mal auch ne coole sache 
ich traue mich nicht an Overclocking obwohl ich schon bessere und kühlere Lüfter (Kühler Grafikkarte + CPU) 
installiert habe die auch deutlich Kühler sind und deutlich (ich würde sagen) extrem leiser
Habe angst was kaputt zu machen beim overclocking

Stimmt die alte Regel noch 5% mehr takt  sind immer drin ?
habe es irgendwo mal gehört

habe leider keine Zeit an den Tagen muss Arbeiten 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## matty2580 (31. Juli 2012)

Gute Idee....

Ich bin aber 40 Jahre "alt".....xD


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (31. Juli 2012)

Ich hab meine Kokü, da kann ich auch wie ein Profi benchen, ausserdem was zeichnet einen OC Profi aus ? 

Wenn man ne Kokü / Dice / LN2 hat kann man auch Rekorde aufstellen, alles was man zum EXTREM OC wissen muss sollte man nach 2 Wochen Googeln + Praxis doch wissen!


----------



## Citynomad (31. Juli 2012)

OC Schule? Heutzutage? Dank cleverer BIOS'/UEFIs, Temperatursensoren, Dual-BIOS kann man doch fast nichts mehr falsch machen. Ich erinnere mich noch an Zeiten, als man VOR Einbau der CPU erstmal das Mainboard Handbuch aufgeschlagen hat, um nachzusehen welche Jumper man wie auf dem Mainboard setzen muss (FSB, Multiplikator...).

Der gute alte Pentium 90 war ne echte Rakete auf 150MHz und nur dank aktiver Kühlung (40mm Papst Lüfter mit der Geräuschkulisse eines startenden Jumbojets) stabil


----------



## apostoli (31. Juli 2012)

Ihr müsst ja nicht hin  Bleiben mehr Plätze für uns.


----------



## Rizzard (31. Juli 2012)

Seit Sandy Bridge ist übertakten doch einfach wie nie zuvor. Da waren die C2D noch ne andere Liga.
Naja die Idee ist trotzdem nett. Wird der ein oder andere sicher gerne annehmen.


----------



## der8auer (31. Juli 2012)

Citynomad schrieb:


> OC Schule? Heutzutage? Dank cleverer BIOS'/UEFIs, Temperatursensoren, Dual-BIOS kann man doch fast nichts mehr falsch machen. Ich erinnere mich noch an Zeiten, als man VOR Einbau der CPU erstmal das Mainboard Handbuch aufgeschlagen hat, um nachzusehen welche Jumper man wie auf dem Mainboard setzen muss (FSB, Multiplikator...).
> 
> Der gute alte Pentium 90 war ne echte Rakete auf 150MHz und nur dank aktiver Kühlung (40mm Papst Lüfter mit der Geräuschkulisse eines startenden Jumbojets) stabil


 
Ja für "uns" mag das einfach sein. Es gibt aber so viele, die mit Übertakten gar nichts anfangen können und auch heute noch "Angst" davor haben. Es werden so viele 3770K (Beispiel) verkauft nur weil die Leute meinen das teuerste kaufen zu müssen, obwohl sie den freien Multiplikator überhaupt nicht verwenden.

Da kann man auf jeden Fall noch viel machen  Und GIGABYTE ist dem gegenüber glücklicherweise sehr offen. Wer noch nie übertaktet hat und dies auch bisher nicht vorhatte sollte einfach mal vorbei kommen


----------



## LordZwiebus (31. Juli 2012)

Man kann richtig eifersüchtig auf euch sein
Bei uns in Österreich gibts leider nicht solche Events


----------



## the.hai (31. Juli 2012)

Naja für mich gibt es zwei Arten des OC, das für mich relevante 24/7 und euer BENCH-OC. Mit OC hab ich mich auch schon ausreichend beschäftigt bzw. selbst betrieben, aber is mal gut zu sehen, ob man da auch wirklich alles richtig gemacht hat oder sogar noch mehr möglich ist, wenn man bischen an feineinstellungen schraubt.

Momentan dreh ich meinen CPU einfach übern Multi hoch, das find ich aber irgendwie langweilig^^


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (31. Juli 2012)

Guten Morgen meine Herren 

Vielen Dank für die schöne Teilnahme an unserer Aktion "GIGABYTE OC SCHULE"

Hiermit hebe ich die Altersbeschränkung auf (ab 18), jeder kann kommen (Bitte die PDF ausfüllen und die Kopie deines Personalausweis mitschicken).*

Vielen Dank und wir freuen uns auf Euch.

Gruß GBTTM

*Für jeden Ort sind max. 12 Gäste eingeladen, bei mehr Registrationen zählt „wer zuerst kommt, bekommt den Platz“


----------



## Fatalii (31. Juli 2012)

Hehe das ist lustig.
Dann werde ich mich direkt für Düsseldorf anmelden. Aber ist es eigentlich sinnvoll als HWBOT-Member daran teilzunehmen?

Nunja der Austausch mit Roman und Co. macht es um so mehr lohnenswert. Zumal ich mit meinem Z77x-UD3H einige Probleme 
hatte. Es ließ sich nicht mehr einschalten, Neustarts und kaum OC Potenzial meines 2600K. Vielleicht war es auch einfach nur
etwas buggy. 

MfG


----------



## DrDave (31. Juli 2012)

Fatalii schrieb:


> Hehe das ist lustig.
> Dann werde ich mich direkt für Düsseldorf anmelden. Aber ist es eigentlich sinnvoll als HWBOT-Member daran teilzunehmen?
> 
> Nunja der Austausch mit Roman und Co. macht es um so mehr lohnenswert. Zumal ich mit meinem Z77x-UD3H einige Probleme
> ...


 
Als Schüler bist du da wohl eher "oversized"
Als Handlanger der Lehrer kannst du sicherlich auch so hin


----------



## Cuddleman (31. Juli 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Würde mich auch mal interessieren wieso es da ein Höchstalter gibt


 
Höchstalter ist Unsinn! 

In der Realität bin ich "Old" Man (sehr deutlich über 35), vor nicht langer Zeit, noch selber ein Schüler aus beruflichen Gründen gewesen.

Fürs Lernen ist man doch nie zu alt!


----------



## kühlprofi (31. Juli 2012)

Ich finde die Altersbegrenzung auch Schwachsinnig. Wer kommt den auf so eine blöde Idee. Das Mindestalter wiederum verstehe ich schon besser.
Mein Vater ist 52 Jahre alt und spielt BF3 und DayZ usw..


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (31. Juli 2012)

LOL .. na dann Anmelden


----------



## Cuddleman (31. Juli 2012)

Geht nicht, da alle Termine für mich Arbeitstage sind, leider!


----------



## DrDave (31. Juli 2012)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Höchstalter ist Unsinn!
> 
> In der Realität bin ich "Old" Man (sehr deutlich über 35), vor nicht langer Zeit, noch selber ein Schüler aus beruflichen Gründen gewesen.
> 
> Fürs Lernen ist man doch nie zu alt!


 
Deswegen hat ja der Gigabyte Staff die Begrenzung auch aufgehoben
Netter Zug


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Juli 2012)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Höchstalter ist Unsinn!
> 
> In der Realität bin ich "Old" Man (sehr deutlich über 35), vor nicht langer Zeit, noch selber ein Schüler aus beruflichen Gründen gewesen.
> 
> Fürs Lernen ist man doch nie zu alt!



Das meinte ich ja damit, ich war ja nur an den Sinn der Aussage interessiert. Hat sich ja Gott sei Dank erledigt.


----------



## theping (31. Juli 2012)

gerade für Berlin angemeldet, hoffentlich klappt es  danke für die News!


----------



## apostoli (31. Juli 2012)

Ich Depp hatte das leere PDF mitgeschickt. Hahahahahaha 
Wurde nett drauf hingewiesen. Danke. 
Hoffentlich klappt es


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (31. Juli 2012)

Vielen Dank, die Mails sind eingegangen  Gruß GBTTM


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (31. Juli 2012)

Leider nix bei mir in der Nähe ;(


----------



## OctoCore (31. Juli 2012)

Wäre witzig, wenn so eine "Unterrichtseinheit" per Livestream übertragen würde.


----------



## ImNEW (31. Juli 2012)

Lecker, Berliner Leider nicht in meiner nähe


----------



## iNsTaBiL (31. Juli 2012)

also mindestalter ok...aber maximalalter...
bin erst 18 geworden, aber finde es trotzdem ziemlich diskriminierend


----------



## der8auer (31. Juli 2012)

Wurde ja jetzt geändert und aufgehoben


----------



## OctoCore (31. Juli 2012)

Ja - aber ... das mit dem Alter würde ich mir noch mal überlegen. Über 35 nur mit Unbedenklichkeitsbescheinigung von mindestens zwei Kardiologen.
Übertakten kann doch so aufregend sein ... und wenn da einer von den Senioren 'nen Herzkasper bekommt?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. Juli 2012)

> was jeder mit einer Ivy Bridge CPU auf einem Z77 Chipsatz erreichen kann


 Wieso nur Intel????


----------



## der8auer (31. Juli 2012)

Die Frage müsste ich an GBT weitergeben. Aber ich vermute, da die Mehrheit Intel verwendet und der Z77 Chipsatz am aktuellsten ist.


----------



## Professor Frink (31. Juli 2012)

Wo ist die Berliner Veranstaltung denn?


----------



## der8auer (31. Juli 2012)

Die Adresse wird nur an die angemeldeten Gäste herausgegeben so weit ich weiß.


----------



## Professor Frink (31. Juli 2012)

Öhm okay... darf ich denn nun vorbeikommen oder nicht? 
Bissel Ahnung von Ivy OC hab ich ja auch, so isses ja nun net


----------



## the.hai (31. Juli 2012)

SAO/GBTTM

Wann gibs klare Zusagen? der 10. is ja nichmehr lange hin und bsichen drumrum planen wär nice, ich will meine Ferien ja VOLL nutzen.


----------



## apostoli (31. Juli 2012)

Morgen ist ja der letzte Tag an den man sich anmelden kann, ich vermute das dann am 2.8. die zu oder Absagen kommen.


----------



## Raketenjoint (1. August 2012)

Mist, ich bin zu jung. 
Kann keiner einen Film aufnehmen? Und dann irgendwie hier rein posten. Ich wollte mein System sowieso mal übertakten. Und so eine Anleitung ... (Mir ist schon klar, dass hier im Forum zahlreiche gute Beiträge zum OC sind, aber von einem Profi etwas erklärt zu bekommen ist halt auch nicht schlecht. Zumal man viel falsch machen kann.)


----------



## N30S (1. August 2012)

Schade bei 2011er und Köln hätte ich es mir überlegt.


----------



## twentythree (1. August 2012)

N30S schrieb:


> Schade bei 2011er und Köln hätte ich es mir überlegt.


 
Nen 2011er kauft man sich eh nur, wenn man das schon alles weiß


----------



## N30S (1. August 2012)

Schon aber verbessern kann man sich immer, aber das wird sich in meinem Urlaub eh ändern
Und nen 3770k sollte man sich eig auch nur holen, wenn man weiß wofür das k da is^^


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (1. August 2012)

*@iNsTaBiL*


> Vielen Dank für die schöne Teilnahme an unserer Aktion "GIGABYTE OC SCHULE"
> 
> Hiermit hebe ich die Altersbeschränkung auf (ab 18), jeder kann kommen  (Bitte die PDF ausfüllen und die Kopie deines Personalausweis mitschicken).*
> 
> ...


----------



## Fatalii (1. August 2012)

Servus

sagtmal, wann gehen denn die Bestätigungemails raus? Oder anders herum gefragt, wird man benachrichtig, wenn die 
Veranstaltung schon ausgebucht ist?

MfG


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (1. August 2012)

Ab Morgen wird Bescheid gegeben


----------



## DF_zwo (1. August 2012)

Absoluter Mist, dass der Norden ausgeschlossen wurde. Hamburg/Bremen wäre echt ganz cool gewesen...


----------



## twentythree (1. August 2012)

N30S schrieb:


> Schon aber verbessern kann man sich immer, aber das wird sich in meinem Urlaub eh ändern
> Und nen 3770k sollte man sich eig auch nur holen, wenn man weiß wofür das k da is^^


 
das is *k*lar, ja


----------



## Apfelkuchen (1. August 2012)

Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Mir ist schon klar, dass hier im Forum zahlreiche gute Beiträge zum OC sind, aber von einem Profi etwas erklärt zu bekommen ist halt auch nicht schlecht. Zumal man viel falsch machen kann.


 
Du weißt aber schon, dass das Ivy-OC-Tutorial ebenfalls von der8auer ist, oder?


----------



## Moose83 (1. August 2012)

Roman als OC Lehrer, sehr schön Ich persönlich schwöre schon Jahre auf Gigabyte, ich lass das mal aus Aber feine Sache, die du da machst, damit machst das OC in D noch populärer


----------



## apostoli (3. August 2012)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm ich hab noch keine Zusage bekommen, scheint ja mal in die Hose gegangen zu sein


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (3. August 2012)

lol isses nicht


----------



## Aer0 (3. August 2012)

finds schade das es ab 18 ist


----------



## apostoli (3. August 2012)

Hier stand was falsches. Sorry


----------



## Skysnake (3. August 2012)

Genau an dem Tag hab ich nen Arzttermin, auf den ich knapp 3 Monate gewartet habe.... 

Ansonsten wäre ich sofort dabei gewesen in Frankfurt. Ihr könnt die Sache aber mal gern wiederholen und dann auch in Heidelberg oder Stuttgart was machen


----------



## apostoli (3. August 2012)

Bestätigung ist daaaaaaa 

 Ich bin dabei , ich bin dabei


----------



## the.hai (3. August 2012)

Dabei, CHECK

 31,7 km, 27 Minuten   
    Keine Verkehrsinformationen 
 A113


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (3. August 2012)

ich freue mich auf euch


----------



## apostoli (3. August 2012)

65,5 KM bei aktueller Verkehrslage 53 min.

Ich fahr dann schon mal los.


----------



## the.hai (3. August 2012)

@apo 

Die Planung is ja für ein Auto. Ich denke mit Mopped werde ich keine 20min brauchen und kann noch dazu direkt vorm Hotel parken 

@SAO/GBTTM

Wieviele Klassenkameraden werden Apo und ich haben?


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (3. August 2012)

in München  `? 8


----------



## the.hai (3. August 2012)

München? hmm da muss ich mir erst noch nen auto leihen 

Lass mal gut sein, Berlin reicht mir. Muss ja auch irgendein Verhältnis zwischen ANreise und Aufenthalt gewahrt sein.


----------



## apostoli (3. August 2012)

Was ?  München  Wer soll denn da hin ?? Ich hoffe das ist ein Fehler. Ich will nach  Berlin !


----------



## Fatalii (3. August 2012)

Wir sehen uns dann in Düsseldorf.
Ich muss mal schauen wo das überhaupt ist. 
Wie viele Leute werden denn in D'dorf erwartet? Wer ist denn aus dem Forum da?
Wer verbirgt sich eigentlich hinter GBTTM und SAO? Herr Ola?

MfG


----------



## the.hai (3. August 2012)

http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/471101_339438312790447_2118032322_o.jpg

Hier haste mal ein Gesicht dazu^^


----------



## derBoo (3. August 2012)

Check, ich bin dabei. 10.08 in Berlin. Anreiseweg 27,2km...


----------



## Vaykir (4. August 2012)

Fatalii schrieb:


> Wie viele Leute werden denn in D'dorf erwartet? Wer ist denn aus dem Forum da?


 
Meld, allerdings auf der anderen Seite des Tisches


----------



## oldsql.Triso (4. August 2012)

Wird beim Event eigentlich auf die individuelle Hardware des jeweiligen eingegangen, da in der Beschreibung steht "... euch innerhalb von knapp drei Stunden zeigen, was _*jeder mit einer*_ Ivy Bridge CPU auf einem Z77 Chipsatz erreichen kann...". Nicht jeder besitzt ja einen Ivy respektive eine Intel-CPU im K-Modell.


----------



## Professor Frink (4. August 2012)

Ich vermute mal stark, dass die Lehrer dir - je nach persönlicher Erfahrung - auch nebenbei mit Tipps zu deinem System zuhause helfen


----------



## the.hai (4. August 2012)

gerade der8auer hat ja nicht wenig Erfahrung was das OC angeht. Ich werd mir auch noch paar Tips geben lassen um meinen 2700k mal auf 5Ghz stabil zu kriegen ohne ihn zu grilln


----------



## oldsql.Triso (4. August 2012)

Da ich in Berlin dabei bin, hoffe ich mal das er meinem veralteten 1055T etwas auf die Sprünge hilft.


----------



## the.hai (4. August 2012)

Bringt  einfach jeder sein komplettes equippment mit und der8auer darf erst gehn, wenn alle auf 5ghz stabil laufen 

ob da die 3h reichn^^


----------



## der8auer (4. August 2012)

Erste Lehrstunde in München ist vorbei.  War top 



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Wird beim Event eigentlich auf die individuelle Hardware des jeweiligen eingegangen, da in der Beschreibung steht "... euch innerhalb von knapp drei Stunden zeigen, was _*jeder mit einer*_ Ivy Bridge CPU auf einem Z77 Chipsatz erreichen kann...". Nicht jeder besitzt ja einen Ivy respektive eine Intel-CPU im K-Modell.


 
Ich kann auch auf individuelle Fragen eingehen. Haben wir heute auch alles gemacht


----------



## Fatalii (4. August 2012)

Also 5GHz sind doch kein Akt Mit Blick auf den 1155 Sockel und K CPUs.

Ich freu mich auf Düsseldorf. Ich bin mal auf die PCGHX HWBOT Nerds gespannt.

@Vaykir: Dann können wir und so nebenbei mal um das Benchtreffen von uns NRW'lern kümmern.
Kommt Schnitzel auch? Was ist mit Dr.House?

Sind Fotos gestattet? Sprich kann ich meine DSLR mitnehmen und das Treffen fürs Forum dokumentieren?
Wird nur unter Luft getestet? Und nur CPUs?

Achja ich vergaß, es ist ja eine Veranstaltung für Anfänger. Was machen wir denn, wenn keine Anfänger da 
sind? Spontan LN2/DICE organisieren und Gas geben?

MfG


----------



## Vaykir (5. August 2012)

> @Vaykir: Dann können wir und so nebenbei mal um das Benchtreffen von uns NRW'lern kümmern.
> Kommt Schnitzel auch? Was ist mit Dr.House?



Also ich habe dies bezüglich für dies jahr alles abgesagt, da mein Studium mit den letzten nerv raubt und deshalb atm keien zeit dafür bleibt.
nächstes jahr wird in den semesterferien aber vielleicht was in aachen stattfinden. das ist aber erstmal mit vorsicht zu genießen, da bis auf die LN2 versorgung erstmal noch nix organisiert wurde.


----------



## der8auer (5. August 2012)

Vergesst nicht, dass das ein GIGABYTE Event ist  Wir werden nur "Basic-Overclocking" machen. Ich will, dass jeder etwas mitnimmt, was er auch daheim umsetzen kann. Benchen macht da wenig Sinn.

@ Fatalii: Es werden nur Vaykir und ich da sein. Es ist ja auch nicht als Foren-Treffen gedacht


----------



## oldsql.Triso (5. August 2012)

Ach dann hab ich das falsch interpretiert, weil auf der ersten Seite stand eben "eure CPU" und dann bin ich davon ausgegangen, das ich meinen Rechner mitschleppe und mir im Crashkurs erzählt/gezeigt wird, was ich wie einstelle. Dabei dachte ich, das die Auswahl so lief vier mal Phenom X6, Intel-I7 etc. bis die 12 Plätze voll sind, sodass man für mehrere User das quasi nur einmal erzählen muss. Dann muss ich mich wohl wieder abmelden in Berlin und jemand mit entsprechender Hardware kann den Platz einnehmen. Weil dann kann ich auch Foren durchwühlen um einiges rauszufinden (Nicht böse gemeint, bloß ich finde das OC'n unter AMD bescheiden und da bräuchte ich quasi DIREKTHILFE ^^ ).


----------



## Fatalii (5. August 2012)

Bis zu den Semesterferien nächstes Jahr ist ja noch Zeit.

Klar ist es ein Gigabyteevent. Es war ja eher als Scherz gedacht.
Wie viele Leute werden in D'dorf denn erwartet?

Mfg


----------



## Vaykir (5. August 2012)

> Ich will, dass jeder etwas mitnimmt, was er auch daheim umsetzen kann.



Ich würde CPU und Board nehmen


----------



## Fatalii (5. August 2012)

Für mich bitte auch eine CPU und ein Board. Danke



MfG


----------



## Atomtoaster (5. August 2012)

Ich nehm einfach meine CPU und mein Board mit und tausch es aus.

Merkt ja keiner... alle keine Ahnung.


----------



## apostoli (5. August 2012)

Nur noch fünf mal schlafen...


----------



## Professor Frink (5. August 2012)

Ich werde dann in Berlin auch vor Ort sein.
Nach über 2 Jahren Extrem-Overclockerkarriere bin ich zwar noch kein Lehrer aber anscheinend endlich so wertvoll dass ich für den Teamcaptain die Drecksarbeit machen darf


----------



## der8auer (7. August 2012)

So, Frankfurt ist auch abgearbeitet  Morgen kommt Düsseldorf dran.


----------



## apostoli (7. August 2012)

Noch drei mal schlafen dann ist BERLIN dran 
Ick freu ma.


----------



## derBoo (8. August 2012)

Ick freu ma auch... nur hab ich die Bestätigungs Mail "verbummelt"... hoffentlich bekomm ich die nochmal an meine neue Mailadresse


----------



## Professor Frink (8. August 2012)

Du, da wird in so kleinem Kreis gesessen... auch wenn SAO gewisse Ähnlichkeiten mit einem Türsteher hat kommst du sicherlich problemlos rein


----------



## the.hai (11. August 2012)

ohne "eintrittsmail" wäre NIEMAND reingekommen  nene spass

wir waren die schnellsten im superPI^^ 5,25ghz mit 1,52v , war ja nich unsere HW

was so ein 3770k mitmacht is schon wahnsinn, vorallem wie EINFACH das is. der sandy ist nicht komplizierter, aber das potential vom ivy hat mich echt beeindruckt.


Nochmal danke für dieses Event, es hat echt mal spass gemacht leute zu treffen, die ähnliche interessen und PCs haben. in meinem freundeskreis werde ich immer nur belächelt für mein "nerdwesen".

DANKE SAO für diesen Spass


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (13. August 2012)

Guten Morgen  

Wir haben zu danken  

Gruß SAO


----------

